

Google Introduces Physical World Hyperlinks to the U.S. - jmorin007
http://www.centernetworks.com/google-qr-codes-print-advertising

======
hollerith
Oh no! I hate those 2-D bar codes: it seems my brain cannot refrain from
looking at them and trying to make sense of them. They are extremely annoying.

